# Raspberry PI -> stirbt die klassische SPS bald aus?



## ducati (4 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
da ich ja noch mindestens 20 Berufsjahre vor mir habe, schau ich auch abundzu mal über den Tellerrand 

schon VOR 20 Jahren wurde ja von einigen prognostiziert, dass die SPS mal sterben wird und durch "PC-Lösungen" ersetzt wird.
Natürlich kennen wir hier alle die Vorteile einer SPS im industriellen Anwendungsbereich. Trotzdem sterben ja die alten Hasen irgendwann aus und an den Hochschulen wird das SPS-Thema ja eher stiefmütterlich behandelt.
Aufgrund der Schlagworte I4.0 IoT OOP Smart Home usw. streben m.M. immer mehr nicht SPSler in unseren Bereich.

jetzt habe ich heute das hier gelesen:
http://www.golem.de/news/revolution...e-kontrolle-im-schaltschrank-1611-124728.html

Von daher, was meint Ihr? wird es in 20 Jahren die klassische SPS noch in dem jetzigen Umfang für Neuanlagen geben?

Gruß.


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Dezember 2016)

Ich seh da jetzt nicht so wirklich den Unterschied zu dem, was Beckhoff und Wago und die anderen Codesys-Abkömmlinge treiben. Aber auch das sind schon alles Soft-SPS. Auch wenn ich schon länger kein Auge mehr auf Siemens habe - mir war so, als ob die auch Soft-SPS im Portfolio hätten. Von daher ist nmA. Deine Frage eigentlich schon beantwortet:
Die Hard-SPS ist am sterben und wird durch Soft-SPS ersetzt werden. Die "alten Hasen" werden das zwar bedauern, aber die Migration wird fließend sein.


----------



## georg28 (4 Dezember 2016)

So sehe ich das auch. PC und SPS werden immer mehr zusammen wachsen. Wenn man eine S7 1200 anschaut, da kann man schon einiges anstellen damit. Die hat schon mehr Funktionalität wie die 200er.
Mit der 1200er kann man so manche Anlage  machen wo früher die 300er genommen wurde. Und die Funktionalitäten nehmen immer mehr zu, wo es auch immer schwieriger wird zu sagen dies ist eine Hardware SPS und dies eine Soft SPS. Die Grenzen sind immer mehr Verwässert. Ich denke es wird aber auch ein Rest Hard SPS übrig bleiben. Genauso wie es noch Firmen gibt die Anlagen mit Relaissteuerungen bauen.
Bei so einer war ich auch bis vor 2 Jahren. Kommt halt wie immer auf die Anwendung drauf an.


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2016)

OK, ich kenn jetzt den RPI zu wenig, aber wird der nicht in einer "Hochsprache" programmiert? 
Irgendwo hatte ich glaub auch gelesen es gibt die Möglichkeit den RPI mit Codesys zu programmieren? 
Bisher ists (bei Siemens) ja noch üblich, dass Entwicklungsumgebung und Hardware eine Einheit bilden... Wahrscheinlich müssen wir uns eher von der Denke verabschieden: "überall ist Siemens drin, und mit Step7 krig ich die Anlage schon wieder zum laufen" Aber selbst Siemens krigt das mit dem TIA schon nicht mehr so richtig auf die Reihe...
Die Relaissteuerungen bekommt man auch in 30 JAhren noch gewartet. Bei massig kleinen Anbietern von "Controlern" findet man vermutlich irgendwann nicht mehr das passende Engineeringtool bzw. den passenden Compiler?

Hmm


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Dezember 2016)

Das revolutionäre beim Revolution Pi schein mir die Verwendung von fremdentwickelter Hardware zu sein, die nicht mit dem Augenmerk auf industriellen Einsatz entwickelt wurde.

Das mit der evtl. seltenen und eingeschränkt kompatiblen Entwicklungssoftware kenn ich auch - das multipliziert natürlich die Probleme beim langfristigen Einsatz wie er nunmal bei Industrieanlagen zu erwarten ist.


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das revolutionäre beim Revolution Pi schein mir die Verwendung von fremdentwickelter Hardware zu sein, die nicht mit dem Augenmerk auf industriellen Einsatz entwickelt wurde.
> 
> Das mit der evtl. seltenen und eingeschränkt kompatiblen Entwicklungssoftware kenn ich auch - das multipliziert natürlich die Probleme beim langfristigen Einsatz wie er nunmal bei Industrieanlagen zu erwarten ist.



Interessiert heutzutage noch jemanden was in 10 Jahren ist? Es geht doch in vielen Dingen nur um den Preis. Früher konnte man ne Industriesteuerung eigentlich nur mit ner SPS erledigen. Heute kann jeder App-Entwickler sich nen Rasperry kaufen und damit ne Maschine programmieren  Dann macht er das ganze noch schön bunt und behauptet es ist alles so viel besser und moderner als beim SPS-System 

Bin mir da grad nicht sicher, in welche Richtung die Reise geht...


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2016)

Ist vielleicht so ähnlich wie aktuell in der Automobilentwicklung... Da streben auch immer mehr Technologien der Consumerwelt in Form von "Entertainment", Vernetzung, BigData... in die Fahrzeuge. Weiterhin stürzen sich Player wie Google, Tesla auf das Thema, welche damit früher nichts am Hut hatten.


----------



## holgermaik (4 Dezember 2016)

Morgen
Gibt es die gute alte SPS überhaupt noch? 
Damals D) war ein 8080 Prozessor am Werk mit einem Befehlssatz von einer Hand voll Bausteinen.
Heutzutage sind Core in der x-ten Generation im Einsatz. Es müssen Hochsprachentask in die Steuerung dazugeladen werden, damit man 1000 verschiedene Bausteine nutzen kann.
Ob zukünftig ein Kern oder ein PI in der SPS steckt, macht glaube ich keinen deutlichen Unterschied.
Ich denke die Art der Programmierung wird allerdings in 20 Jahren deutlich anders sein als heute,
Holger


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Dezember 2016)

Eine SPS war doch schon immer nur ein Stück Software. Wenn nicht, dann wäre es keine SPS sondern eine VPS (Verbindungsprogrammierte Steuerung) ;-)

Ich sehe keinen Vorteil in diesen Raspberry Pi Lösungen. Zumindest nicht in einem Fall in dem üblicherweise eine SPS verwendet würde. Ein Vorteil ist vielleicht der Preis der Hardware, das rechnet sich aber nur bei Serienanwendungen in großer Stückzahl. Bei Einzelstücken sind die Entwicklungskosten doch so gut wie immer höher als die Hardwarekosten.


----------



## Rudi (4 Dezember 2016)

Für mich ist entscheidend die Industrietauglichkeit und das man möglichst in 10-20 Jahren vom Hersteller noch Servive bekommt.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2016)

Meine Einschätzung:
Das einzige was der Hype um den Raspi vielleicht bewirkt ist eine weitere Verbreitung von SPS und vielleicht etwas Bewegung bei den SPS-Preisen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Vorteil in diesen Raspberry Pi Lösungen. Zumindest nicht in einem Fall in dem üblicherweise eine SPS verwendet würde. Ein Vorteil ist vielleicht der Preis der Hardware



Eben genau der Preis! Aber evtl. auch dass "Hochsprachen" OOP etc. immer mehr "inn" werden als KOP/FUP/AWL? Und die "neuen" Hasen evtl. mit Hochsprachen mehr anfangen können als mit KOP?

Gruß.F


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Dezember 2016)

Arduino, RasPi und Co. haben es geschaft das Thema Elektronische Steuerung mehr in den Hobby-Bereich zu schieben. µC gab es zwar schon lange vorher, aber sie haben doch einen gewissen Nerd-Level verlangt um Spass an dem Hobby zu haben. Mit den heutigen Lösungen kann halt viel schneller zu einem Ergebnis kommen, ohne sich tief in die Materie einarbeiten zu müssen.

In der Industrie wird man aber solche Konsumer Lösungen wahrscheinlich nicht finden. Denn hier liegt das Augenmerk neben Features und Bling bling vorallem auf Zuverlässigkeit. 

Ich weiss nicht was eine "klassische" SPS sein soll. Ist damit eine SPS, die speziell für ein industriellen Umfeld entwickelt wurde, gemeint? 

Fakt ist, mit dem rasanten Voranschreiten der technischen Möglichkeiten und der Komplexität der Aufgaben die heute zu lösen sind, wird sich auch der Bereich Industriesteuerung weiterentwickeln. Aber das ein ein Prozess der schon immer statt gefunden hat. Im Moment ist zu beobachten, das sich die Steuerungsprogrammierung immer weiter an die Hochsprachenprogrammierung annährt. Viele Hersteller bieten ja auch bereits die Möglichkeit C/C++ Code auf ihren Steuerungen laufen zu lassen. 
Als Programmierer freut mich das, weil ich so Probleme angehen kann, für die ich sonst x Sonderlösungen hätte dazukaufen müssen. 
Ich habe eine Schaltschrank IPC auf dem die Soft-SPS läuft, dazu noch ein Bildverarbeitungsprogramm für die angeschlossene Kamera, eine Datenbank die Produktionsdaten speichert, das HMI und etvtl. noch die komplette Entwicklungsumgebung, so dass ich nichtmal mit meinem Lappi anrücken muss.

Natürlich braucht es bei all den neuen Möglichkeiten auch Leute die damit umgehen können.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Dezember 2016)

Guck mal hier:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/pc-based-automation/en/industrial-iot/Pages/Default.aspx
Es ist ein Arduino is Siemens Gewand und mit ein CE-Marke.
Ich glaube aber nicht das Arduino oder Raspberry die "echte" SPSen verdrängen wird.


----------



## Accused (5 Dezember 2016)

Ich finde es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die klassische Hardware-SPS aussterben wird. Je nach Anlage und Anwendungsgebiet macht eine kleine Steuerung mehr Sinn als eine Soft-SPS-Lösung mit einen Industrie- oder Kleinstrechner. 
In 20 Jahren wird eine Kanalballenpresse auch noch immer mit einer klassischen SPS ausgestattet werden, dies ist dann nicht nur eine Kostenfrage, sondern es geht auch um Sicherheit. Ein Soft-SPS läuft immer auf einem Rechner mit einem bekannten 
Betriebssystem und diese sind natürlich so gestaltet, dass mit dem Betriebssystem ein unglaublicher Umfang an Anwendungen ausgeführt werden kann. Das macht natürlich auch den Schutz für digitale Angriffe von Außen aufwendiger und dieser Aufwand
ist bei kleineren Anlagen nicht einkalkulierbar.

Obwohl ich auch ein Fan vom Ras. PI bin, sollte der bitte übrigens nur im Privaten Bereich angewendet werden. Für Industrieanlagen ist das Gerät noch nicht ausgereift genug und zu unzuverlässig.


----------



## mariob (5 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
es gehört ein wenig mehr zu einer Industrietauglichen Steuerung als ein Stück Leiterplatte mit einem Prozessor drauf. Genausowenig ergibt ein Faß Benzin und ein Streichholz ein Auto. Das geht alleine schon bei E/A Hardware los, wenn diese nicht mit definierten Eigenschaften daherkommt ist sie für mich unbrauchbar.
Ich weiß dann nichts über Zuverlässigkeit, Störspannungsfestigkeit, Filterung, galvanische Trennung, Reaktionszeiten, Pegel, Resistenz gegen Schweinereien am Ausgang. Bereits da wird es interessant. Wie sich mir ein Programmiersystem präsentiert und wie das Betriebssystem mit dem Compilat aus meinem Machwerk umgeht ist ebenfalls eher akademischer Natur. Auch hier gilt das eingangs gesagte, Zuverlässigkeit etc., nur eben auf die Softwareseite bezogen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das auch Siemens es draufhaben kann einen Raspi in einem 1200er Gehäuse zu verpacken - auf der GPL Strecke bei Software sind die auch schon seit Ewigkeiten unterwegs. Solange man die notwendige Funktionalität und Eigenschaften hat - wer weiß denn heute noch was in den Gehäusen so werkelt?
Also die eingangs gestellte Frage stellt sich für mich überhaupt nicht, es gibt im Industrieumfeld Forderungen und der Kernkraftwerksbetreieber wird eine einzelne Leiterplatte in loser Schüttung im Schaltschrank wohl kaum akzeptieren. Und viele andere Gewerke werden sich das wohl auch nicht antun, der Preis der Hardware kann bei den dann möglichen Schäden verschwindend gering sein.
Und wer das dann trotzdem will, bitteschön, auch kein Problem, diese Buden die sowas machen haben nahezu immer das dazu passende Clientel. Also alles gut.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was eine "klassische" SPS sein soll. Ist damit eine SPS, die speziell für ein industriellen Umfeld entwickelt wurde, gemeint?



Naja, sowas wie ne S7-315 programmiert in KOP/FUP/AWL/SCL.

Danke schonmal für die vielen Beiträge. Ich merke, die meisten haben hier doch eine ähnliche Meinung wie ich. Hoffen wir mal, dass die "Entscheider" das genauso sehen und nicht nur auf den Preis schauen. Und die "neuen Hasen" holen wir auch schon noch ab 

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> OK, ich kenn jetzt den RPI zu wenig, aber wird der nicht in einer "Hochsprache" programmiert?



Die Standard-Programmiersprache auf dem Paspberry PI ist Python –
 PI steht ja für "Python Interpreter", der ursprünglich fest eingebaut 
sein sollte.

Details: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi

Der Revolution PI kann zwar auch mit Python programmiert werden,
aber damit eine SPS zu bauen, wird sicher schwierig.

Deswegen gibt es für den Revolution PI eine Logicad-Umgebung
(Laufzeitsystem und Engineering Tool), damit kommt man der SPS
recht nahe. Wie das Thema Wiederanlauf und Remanenz gelöst ist,
weiß ich nicht.

http://www.logicals.com/de/portfolio-de/evaluierungskits

Läuft auch auf anderer Hardware:

http://www.horter.de/blog/raspberry-pi-als-sps/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich glaub auch gelesen es gibt die Möglichkeit den RPI mit Codesys zu programmieren?



Hier im Forum gibt es dazu eine größere Diskussion von hausSPSler.

http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-raspberry-pi-sl.html

Früher stand dort, es sei für den industriellen Einsatz nicht empfohlen.
Anscheindend ist das überholt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2016)

Den Sinn von solchen Lösungen sehe ich darin, dass man mit 
günstiger Hardware Versuche fahren und einen Prototypen 
aufbauen kann – zur Realisierung kann ich dann auf die
industrietaugliche Hardware (EMV, 24V) wechseln, habe 
die wichtigsten Bussystem zur Verfügung und eine Visu –
im Falle von Revolution PI ist das SpiderControl.

Hier noch ein Artikel dazu:

http://www.computer-automation.de/steuerungsebene/steuern-regeln/artikel/128230/2/

Dass "echte" SPSen im großen Stil ersetzt werden, glaube ich 
persönlich nicht, was aber nicht an der Technik liegt, sondern
an der Marktmacht etablierter Anbieter.


----------



## bike (5 Dezember 2016)

Es gibt seit Jahren den Ansatz PC und PLC zu verschmelzen.
Warum sollte man einen anderen Rechner nehmen, wenn der alles kann?
Eines der Hauptprobleme ist und wird auch noch so bleiben, dass die komplexen Betriebssysteme auch anfälliger sind, als eine spezielle Einheit die nichts anderes kann als Maschinen und Anlagen zu steuern.
Ein Beispiel aus dem Leben:
Ein Kunde hat sein PCS7 System auf Betreiben der IT Abteilung des Werkes "upgedatet".
Schön, die Anlage steht bzw stand für 3 Tage, bis jemand das Ding wieder neuinstalliert nach Vorgaben hat.
Wie kann man den Kunden erklären, dass die Betriebssysteme eben nicht alle gleich sind?


bike


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Eines der Hauptprobleme ist und wird auch noch so bleiben, dass die komplexen Betriebssysteme auch anfälliger sind, als eine spezielle Einheit die nichts anderes kann als Maschinen und Anlagen zu steuern.


sehe ich auch so...von den monatlichen (automatischen) "Sicherheitsupdates" für die SPS-Firmware sind wir ja bisher größtenteils verschont geblieben. Spätestens wenn eine Windows embedded Soft-SPS im IT-Netz hängt, kommen dann sicherlich die ersten Diskussionen auf.F


----------



## Slusher (8 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...von den monatlichen (automatischen) "Sicherheitsupdates" für die SPS-Firmware sind wir ja bisher größtenteils verschont geblieben. Spätestens wenn eine Windows embedded Soft-SPS im IT-Netz hängt, kommen dann sicherlich die ersten Diskussionen auf.F





bike schrieb:


> Es gibt seit Jahren den Ansatz PC und PLC zu verschmelzen.
> Warum sollte man einen anderen Rechner nehmen, wenn der alles kann?
> Eines der Hauptprobleme ist und wird auch noch so bleiben, dass die  komplexen Betriebssysteme auch anfälliger sind, als eine spezielle  Einheit die nichts anderes kann als Maschinen und Anlagen zu steuern.
> Ein Beispiel aus dem Leben:
> ...



Diesen Ansatz gibt es bereits sogar erfolgreich allerdings kann oder will Big S es nicht...
Updates sind ja generell ein Problem für Siemens und von Kompatibilität brauchen wir erst garnicht anfangen.
Somit ist es nicht verwunderlich das es Probleme mit PCS7 gibt...

Welches PLC hat den Überhaupt so etwas wie eine Sicherheit??
 Als einzige Sicherheit wäre doch bei einer nicht vernetzten Anlage das Argument zu nennen das man Vor-Ort an der Anlage sein muss...

Ein Computer bietet immer mehr Möglichkeiten und Leistung als eine S7-1500 beispielsweise.
Hier kann man basierenden auf gültigen Standards mit allem und jedem Kommunizieren und das ohne nervige Lizenzen und Upgrades und was da sonst so alles rumgeistert...

BTT-> Wir setzten den Raspberry PI schon seit Modell A ein. Er ermöglicht es uns z.B. ein USB-Gerät wie ein Handscanner lokal anzuschließen und per Ethernet auf dem Server auszuwerten. 
Wie würde ich soetwas kostengünstig sonst umsetzen? 
Ich denke nicht dass der Raspi alleine die klassische SPS verdrängen wird. Für Stand-Alone Systeme ohne Vernetzung usw. wird die SPS noch lange im Einsatz bleiben.

Grüße


----------



## derwestermann (8 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass die "Entscheider" das genauso sehen und nicht nur auf den Preis schauen.



Heute sind fast alle Entscheider von Erbsenzählern unterdrückt und völlig veraltet! Bevor man da mal Geld in die Hand nimmt und was neues austestet, lässt man lieber den steinzeitlichen Haus- und Hof-Programmierer kommen, auch wenn der noch wie unter S5 programmiert. Läuft! 
Ich kann den Quatsch mit Industrie 4.0 nicht mehr hören! Dann schaut Euch doch mal die Realität an: Ich habe noch keine S7-1200 geschweige denn S7-1500 vor's PG bekommen. Das höchste war eine 315 mit TIA programmiert. Mit selbst gebastelten Schrittketten. Oder das beste von neulich: SICAR, in AWL mit Srungverteiler programmierte Schrittketten die nicht mal Parallelverzweigungsfähig sind. So was von veralteter Scheiss, wird sich heute noch getraut anzubieten. Die "alten Hasen" verrotten teilweise in ihrem alten Modder und die neuen können gar nix, weil sie nix vernünftiges lernen, von wem auch.
Den Tod der SPS haben die vor 20 Jahren vorhergesagt, weil PC's das bald übernehmen, und vor 15 Jahren, weil das die Roboter mal eben mitmachen. Alles dummes Zeug.
Der Hauptgrund für das Weiterleben der SPS dürfte die Industrietauglichkeit und die lange Verfügbarkeit sein. Es sind immer noch S5en im Einsatz, das wird man in 20 Jahren von kaum einem RaspberryPI sagen können, behaupte ich.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2016)

Slusher schrieb:


> Welches PLC hat den Überhaupt so etwas wie eine Sicherheit??
> Als einzige Sicherheit wäre doch bei einer nicht vernetzten Anlage das Argument zu nennen das man Vor-Ort an der Anlage sein muss...



Schon mal in die Security-Einstellungen eines 1500er-CPs geschautß
Mehr hat ein PC auch nicht zu bieten.

Das mit dem Kommunizieren und den Standards lass ich mal lieber unkommentiert ...

Gtuß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-freak1 (8 Dezember 2016)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Heute sind fast alle Entscheider von Erbsenzählern unterdrückt und völlig veraltet! Bevor man da mal Geld in die Hand nimmt und was neues austestet, lässt man lieber den steinzeitlichen Haus- und Hof-Programmierer kommen, auch wenn der noch wie unter S5 programmiert. Läuft!
> Ich kann den Quatsch mit Industrie 4.0 nicht mehr hören! Dann schaut Euch doch mal die Realität an: Ich habe noch keine S7-1200 geschweige denn S7-1500 vor's PG bekommen. Das höchste war eine 315 mit TIA programmiert. Mit selbst gebastelten Schrittketten. Oder das beste von neulich: SICAR, in AWL mit Srungverteiler programmierte Schrittketten die nicht mal Parallelverzweigungsfähig sind. So was von veralteter Scheiss, wird sich heute noch getraut anzubieten. Die "alten Hasen" verrotten teilweise in ihrem alten Modder und die neuen können gar nix, weil sie nix vernünftiges lernen, von wem auch.
> Den Tod der SPS haben die vor 20 Jahren vorhergesagt, weil PC's das bald übernehmen, und vor 15 Jahren, weil das die Roboter mal eben mitmachen. Alles dummes Zeug.
> Der Hauptgrund für das Weiterleben der SPS dürfte die Industrietauglichkeit und die lange Verfügbarkeit sein. Es sind immer noch S5en im Einsatz, das wird man in 20 Jahren von kaum einem RaspberryPI sagen können, behaupte ich.


Ich bin ganz sicher auch aufgeschlossen neuem Gegenüber. Und bin der Meinung, dass neue Technologien mehr Chancen als Probleme bringen. Aber ich muss auch etwas differenzieren ob ich irgendwas komplexes Handhaben muss oder eine Palette von A nach B fahren soll. Dafür brauche ich keinen PC. Ich bin froh, dass dies schön einfach auf einer SPS zu handhaben ist. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, jede Technologie hat ihre Anwendung. Die Kunst ist nur zu erkennen was für was die Richtige ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2016)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, jede Technologie hat ihre Anwendung. Die Kunst ist nur zu erkennen was für was die Richtige ist.




*ACK*

Alte Grundregel: Für jede Aufgabe das richtige Werkzeug

Und gerade bei I4.0 gilt das noch viel, viel mehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2016)

Dann jetzt mal zur Classic SPS, seit TIA und der neuen Serie 1500er von Siemens, 
erzähl mir doch jemand was daran Industrie Standard ist. Da kann ich doch gleich 
zu einen Microcontroller greifen mit einer Halbwertszeit von einen halben Jahr, viel 
mehr kann doch Siemens zur Zeit doch auch nicht.


----------



## Slusher (8 Dezember 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schon mal in die Security-Einstellungen eines 1500er-CPs geschautß
> Mehr hat ein PC auch nicht zu bieten.
> 
> Das mit dem Kommunizieren und den Standards lass ich mal lieber unkommentiert ...
> ...



Grundsätzlich stimme ich in der Hinsicht überein. Leider gibt es viel zu viele Hintertüren die Siemens sich da selber offen gelassen hat und nach und nach geleakt wurden.
Um ein historisches Ereignis zu nennen : Stuxnet
Auch jetzt 5 Jahre nach der Attacke sind immernoch Sicherheitslücken offen!
Klar, das gleiche hat man auch auf PC-Systemen keine Frage... Allerdings eben nicht so extrem auf einem Linux-System, welches der PI ja letztendlich bevorzugt.

Naja Standards... IEC usw. Siemens macht bei bspws FUP und AWL nicht so mit... Egal ist ein Thema für sich und jeder hat dort seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht.




SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz sicher auch aufgeschlossen neuem  Gegenüber. Und bin der Meinung, dass neue Technologien mehr Chancen als  Probleme bringen. Aber ich muss auch etwas differenzieren ob ich  irgendwas komplexes Handhaben muss oder eine Palette von A nach B fahren  soll. Dafür brauche ich keinen PC. Ich bin froh, dass dies schön  einfach auf einer SPS zu handhaben ist.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, jede Technologie hat ihre Anwendung.  Die Kunst ist nur zu erkennen was für was die Richtige ist.



Genau das! Beide Sachen haben definitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
Für jemanden der C/C++/C# anstelle von FUP "gelernt" hat, ist es mit einem Computer einfacher zu handhaben.

Grüße


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2016)

Also Stuxnet hat PCs befallen und nicht die SPS... Diese PCs haben dann die SPS manipuliert. Und das auch nur an einer ganz bestimmten Anlage


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Also Stuxnet hat PCs befallen und nicht die SPS... Diese PCs haben dann die SPS manipuliert. Und das auch nur an einer ganz bestimmten Anlage



Ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, das Hardware SPSen unangreifbar sind.

https://www.datenschutz-notizen.de/plc-blaster-der-virus-im-industrienetz-2813399/

Die unendfindlichkeit, kommt nur daher das die alten Steuerungen nicht unbedingt am Netz hingen,
die Zeit ändert sich gerade.


----------



## Slusher (9 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Also Stuxnet hat PCs befallen und nicht die SPS... Diese PCs haben dann die SPS manipuliert. Und das auch nur an einer ganz bestimmten Anlage



Also konnte Stuxnet dafür sorgen das die SPS manipuliert wurde. Um eine SPS zu hacken braucht man immer einen Computer somit läuft das aufs gleiche hinaus.
Hier wurde ein Virus in das System geschleust da man mit eigener Hardware nicht in das System kam (Vermutung).

Stuxnet kann aber auch auf eine CPU der Reihe 300, 400 und 1200 zugreifen.
Offizielle Test mit der 1500er habe ich keine gefunden, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es dort groß anders ist.
Interessant ist für mich an der ganzen Geschichte, dass es eine Sicherheitslücke in Port 80 gibt und aktuell wird bei den Sicherheitseinstellungen als höchste Stufe das Put/Get verweigert, dieses kommuniziert übrigens über Port 80.
Für mich ist das ein eindeutiger Beweis das diese Sicherheitslücke auch auf der 1500er vorhanden ist und auf den anderen Steuerungen dann wohl auch nicht geschlossen wurde.

Ich will ja garnicht sagen das PC-Systeme sicherer sind, das sind sie in meinen Augen auch nicht.
Nur aktuell sind Viren auf Linux-Systemen nicht so ein großes Thema. (Wie auf SPS-Systemen auch nicht)
Sollten diese vermehrt zum Einsatz kommen, denke ich wird es auch hier Lücken geben und vermehrt zu Angriffen kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Boxy (9 Dezember 2016)

Es gibt auch noch weitere Systeme welche zB neben der Klassischen SPS auch diese Funktionen mit implementiert haben.
Innerhalb der CNC Steuerungen oder Roboter sind ja auch SPS Steuerungen enthalten …

Auch führt man die Diskussion teils definiert bezogen auf eine Hardware.
Also Pi oder PLC/SPS Prozessor. Teils sind ja in manchen Steuerungen die speziellen SPS Prozessoren durch Standardprozessoren (zB Intel oder Qualcomm) ersetzt worden.
Aber auch hier wurde teils das Design wieder geändert, da die Zykluszeit nicht stabil war oder bei größeren Anwendungen Probleme bereitete!
Das aktuell auch das Thema Sicherheit (also auch die ganze F-Funktionalität) der Steuerungen zu bedenken ist, wird gerne auch einmal bei solchen Vergleichen vergessen.
Natürlich kann man neben einem Pi auch noch eine weitere Sicherheitssteuerung (ABB oder Pilz usw.) dann einsetzen. à Kosten!

Betrachtet man den Hardwareaufbau heutiger SPS Systeme, sind diese auch nicht weit von dem Aufbau und Funktionalität des Pi entfernt.
Nur halt ggf. „kastriert“ auf die benötigte Funktionalität.

Der Pi wurde speziell so designt, das er damals günstig war für Programmierer!
Aber mit welcher Sprache letztendlich ein System programmiert wird, ist doch egal.
Es wird per Interpreter oder Compiler letztendlich auch nur ein Code erzeugt, welcher dann auf dem System abläuft!
Hier sieht man ja aktuell auch, wie sich die Welt verändert und anpasst (Wandlung nach SCL oder ST mit OOP)!
Das ganze muss ja auch für die Kunden später handelbar sein (Instandhaltungen usw.)

Aber auf den Systemen zB in Industrieller Produktionsumgebungen muss dies Sicher und stabil ablaufen.
Der Pi oder solche Systeme werden bestimmt in Zukunft vermehrt eingesetzt, in Systemen für welche dieser einen Nutzen hat.

Die klassische SPS wird sich IMHO weiterhin den Gegebenheiten und Innovationen anpassen, daher sind die Grenzen eh fließend.




> Ich will ja garnicht sagen das PC-Systeme sicherer sind, das sind sie in meinen Augen auch nicht.
> Nur aktuell sind Viren auf Linux-Systemen nicht so ein großes Thema. (Wie auf SPS-Systemen auch nicht)
> Sollten diese vermehrt zum Einsatz kommen, denke ich wird es auch hier Lücken geben und vermehrt zu Angriffen kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RONIN (9 Dezember 2016)

Slusher schrieb:


> Stuxnet kann aber auch auf eine CPU der Reihe 300, 400 und 1200 zugreifen.
> Offizielle Test mit der 1500er habe ich keine gefunden, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es dort groß anders ist.


Was ist denn dass für ein Blödsinn? Wo hat Stuxnet eine 1200 angegriffen?

Stuxnet war ein WURM welcher das Programmiersystem (Step7 Classic) manipuliert hatte um vom Programmierer unbemerkten Schadcode in die SPS zu schleusen.
Der Wurm ging soweit dass er dem Programmierer den eingeschleusten Teil beim betrachten und diagnostizieren des Codes sogar verschleiert hat. 
Stuxnet ist in der bekannten Form also nicht übertragbar weil das Programmiersystem für S7-1200/1500 eine komplett andere Software ist.

Wichtiger, so etwas wie Stuxnet hat sehr wenig mit der SPS an sich, sondern mit dem PC-System dass Sie programmiert zu tun.
Ein Wurm wie Stuxnet wäre für jedes SPS-System jeden Herstellers oder auch für andere PC-basierte SPS-Systeme möglich.
Wenn du das Programmiersystem infizierst ist es vollkommen egal was du verwendest.



Slusher schrieb:


> Interessant ist für mich an der ganzen Geschichte, dass es eine Sicherheitslücke in Port 80 gibt und aktuell wird bei den Sicherheitseinstellungen als höchste Stufe das Put/Get verweigert, dieses kommuniziert übrigens über Port 80. Für mich ist das ein eindeutiger Beweis das diese Sicherheitslücke auch auf der 1500er vorhanden ist und auf den anderen Steuerungen dann wohl auch nicht geschlossen wurde.


Was meinst du genau mit "Sicherheitslücke"?
Wenn du nur das "bei aktiviertem PUT/GET darf jeder rein" meinst, dann hat das schlichtweg damit zu tun dass man die 1200/1500 kompatibel zu den Treibern hält die aktuell mit 300/400ern kommunizieren, da gehört auch ThirdParty-Software dazu. Die hatten keine "Sicherheit", waren nicht dafür konzipiert und war zur damaligen Zeit nicht deren Aufgabe/Fokus.

Ich sehe das eigentlich so, die SPS sollte schon grundlegend frei von Sicherheitslücken sein, wenn man sich im Punkte IT-Sicherheit allerdings auf System verlassen will welche nach dem Einbau kaum noch upgedated werden, dann ist man verlassen. Hersteller sollten gefundene Lücken allerdings besser kommunizieren.

Zur PI-Sache: Ich sehe da jetzt keinen enormen Unterschied zwischen dem Ding und einer klassischen SPS.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Also Stuxnet hat PCs befallen und nicht die SPS... Diese PCs haben dann die SPS manipuliert. Und das auch nur an einer ganz bestimmten Anlage



Schon, aber bereits vor einem Jahr waren wir schon 
mindestens einen Schritt weiter:

https://events.ccc.de/congress/2015/Fahrplan/events/7229.html

https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7229-plc-blaster


----------



## RONIN (9 Dezember 2016)

Ja, das was Sie auf dem CCC gezeigt haben war eine einfache Attacke bei denen man den Transfer zwischen TIA und einer 1200 aufgezeichnet hat.
Im dem Protokoll das Siemens für die Kommunikation  mit den <=v3.x CPUs verwendet hat, waren nur sehr wenig veränderliche Merkmale gegen eine solche Store/Repeat-Attacke drin.
Die wenigen Merkmale hatten die Forscher bald geknackt. Dann hat man einen solchen Blob eines Code-Transfers (von TIA auf die SPS) als Block in die 1200er geladen, ihr beigebracht wie man die veränderlichen Merkmale korrekt anpasst und schon konnte die 1200 selbst TIA spielen und den Code auf andere CPUs laden. Sehr geschickt und lustig.

Da ist dann ganz klar Siemens schuld mit seiner SecurityByObscurity und dann auch noch schlecht umgesetzt.
Zumindest hat man es in nächsten Firmwares (v4) behoben, möchte aber nicht wissen was für Einfallstore da noch drin stecken.

Aber das ist kein alleiniges Siemens-Problem. Jeder Hersteller mit abgeschlossenem System, auf wenn es PC-basierend ist, kann solch Blödsinn drin haben.
Frage ist wie er damit umgeht, da hat sich Siemens zumindest nicht mir Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Slusher (9 Dezember 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Was ist denn dass für ein Blödsinn? Wo hat Stuxnet eine 1200 angegriffen?
> 
> Stuxnet war ein WURM welcher das Programmiersystem (Step7 Classic) manipuliert hatte um vom Programmierer unbemerkten Schadcode in die SPS zu schleusen.
> Der Wurm ging soweit dass er dem Programmierer den eingeschleusten Teil beim betrachten und diagnostizieren des Codes sogar verschleiert hat.
> Stuxnet ist in der bekannten Form also nicht übertragbar weil das Programmiersystem für S7-1200/1500 eine komplett andere Software ist.



     Siemens warnt vor einer Lücke in der  Steuerungs-Software für seine Simatic-Controller. Durch einen  Design-Fehler war der Trojaner Stuxnet in Aktion getreten, der es auf  Atomanlagen abgesehen hatte.


Ein Angreifer, der Zugang zum  Gerät hat oder der auf einem anderen Weg auf das Kontrollsystem  zugreift, hat die Möglichkeit, das Passwort zu entziffern und so  Änderungen am System vorzunehmen, warnt Siemens.
Betroffen sind die Simatic-S7-Geräte vom Typ S7-200, *S7-1200*, S7-300 und S7-400. Dem Sicherheitshinweis zufolge arbeitet Siemens daran, den Software-Fehler zu beheben. 
Quelle : http://www.com-magazin.de/news/sicherheit/passwort-luecke-in-siemens-controller-5612.html

Nur der eine Fall von Stuxnet auf einem System schützt die anderen nicht, man hat herausgefunden das es dieses Sicherheitsproblem auf allen Systemen funktioniert.

S7-1200 anders als 300?? Ich lache mich kaputt.



RONIN schrieb:


> Aber das ist kein alleiniges Siemens-Problem. Jeder Hersteller mit  abgeschlossenem System, auf wenn es PC-basierend ist, kann solch  Blödsinn drin haben.
> Frage ist wie er damit umgeht, da hat sich Siemens zumindest nicht mir Ruhm bekleckert.


Da hast du absolut recht.

Grüße


----------



## RGerlach (9 Dezember 2016)

In dem Beitrag vom com-Magazin ist von zwei autarken Sachen die Rede.

Die Passwort-Sicherheitslücke hat mit Stuxnet nichts zu tun.

Gruß


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2016)

Slusher schrieb:


> Quelle : http://www.com-magazin.de/news/sicherheit/passwort-luecke-in-siemens-controller-5612.html


nunja, da hat Frau Chlumsky wohl 2 verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf geworfen. Zumindest hab ich noch sonst in keinem Beitrag diesen Zusammenhang gelesen.  Aber eigentlich auch Wurscht. Fakt ist, es gibt sicherlich Angriffsmöglichkeiten auf eine SPS, vor allem aber im Zusammenhang mit PCs in Form von Leitsystem, Scada, Programmiergerät, Panel etc. Aber trotzdem sind diese Angriffe deutlich seltener als Angriffe auf PC basierte Systeme allgemein. Und dass man von Linux etc. weniger hört, liegt sicherlich auch an der geringeren Verbreitung gegenüber Windows. Spätestens wenn immer mehr IoT Geräte im Netz hängen, werden auch darauf die Angriffe steigen.
Nebenbei wurde ja gerade Stuxnet nicht mal eben von dem Gelegenheitshacker entwickelt, sondern mit größerem finanziellen und logistischen Einsatz von Geheimdiensten. Und dagegen gibt es wohl so gut wie keinen Schutz. Selbst wenn Deine Steuerung keinen Ethernet-Port hat... dann werfen die halt ne Bombe auf Deine Fabrik!

Gruß.F


----------



## PN/DP (9 Dezember 2016)

Slusher schrieb:


> Interessant ist für mich an der ganzen Geschichte, dass es eine Sicherheitslücke in Port 80 gibt und aktuell wird bei den Sicherheitseinstellungen als höchste Stufe das Put/Get verweigert, dieses kommuniziert übrigens über Port 80.


Woher stammt denn diese Ansicht, daß Put/Get über Port 80 kommuniziert?

Harald


----------



## RONIN (9 Dezember 2016)

@Slusher: Dir ist schon klar dass der gezeigte Artikel 5 ahre alt ist. Das ist ungefähr so also würde man sagen gerade Heartbleed gefunden zu haben.
Wie einige schon geschrieben hatten hat das PW-Problem absolut nichts mit Stuxnet zu tun, Stuxnet war nur für S7-300/400 da es von der Programmierumgebung abhängig war.
Selbst Siemens dürfte es geschafft haben in den 5 Jahren die Lücke zu schließen.

Es werden trotzdem noch Andere da sein, man wäre ja blöd etwas anderes zu vermuten. Aber dass ein PC- oder Linux-basiertes System besser schützt ist doch Blödsinn.
Man kann doch eh aktuell ganz gute Vergleiche ziehen. In Zeiten von IoT sind ja genügend kleine Linux-Boxen im Umlauf, die genau so wie SPSn wenig bis gar nicht upgedated werden, deren Herstellern nichts offen legen und das Thema Sicherheit nicht so kritisch sehen.
Nicht ohne Grund besteht der größte Teil an Bot-Netzen aus einem Haufen IP-Kameras und Wetterstation und Gezeugs.

Wenn man die selben Voraussetzungen betrachtet, nämlich wenig Wartung und faule Hersteller oder Programmierer, dann ist ein System nicht besser als das andere.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2016)

Diese ganze Diskussion welche Hard- und Softwarebasis die Sichere ist, ist meines Erachtens komplett sinnlos.
Denn:
Die Sicherheit hängt von 2 Faktoren ab: Dem Hersteller und dem Anwender.

Für die Scalance Netzwerkkomponenten bringt Siemens regelmäßig Security-Updates.
Wer von euch spielt sie zeitnah bzw. überhaupt ein?
Wer von euch informiert seine Kunden über Sicherheitslücken und Updates?

Jeder sollte heute wissen, dass z.B. die Protokolle RFC1006 und Modbus TCP keinerlei Sicherheit bieten.
Wieviele IPC, Steuerungen, Heizungsregler und sonstige Devices hängen trotzdem ungeschützt an irgendwelchen Firmennetzen?
Bestenfalls gibt es vielleicht VLANs und evtl. Zonenkonzepte.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (10 Dezember 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das einzige was der Hype um den Raspi vielleicht bewirkt ist eine weitere Verbreitung von SPS und vielleicht etwas Bewegung bei den SPS-Preisen.


"Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter" - mich freut es, wenn bezahlbare Auswahl herrscht u. Flexibilität geboten wird.
So haben auch etablierte grosse Hersteller Druck vom Markt u. setzen einem nicht länger "friß oder stirb" vor.


----------

